# What grows best in the North East USA Climate??



## dubblehue (Sep 24, 2008)

What is the best strain to grow outdoors in the New England area? I'm located in Western MA, and I have an outdoor garden with 6 bagseed plants going this year, they are all natural, germinated in dirt from the back yard, then transplanted out into the backyard. No nutes at all. The tallest is about 3'(I'll get pics to add tomorrow), and all are pretty sparse plants except the top and a few buds on the stalk. They probably have about 2-3 more weeks where I am(90/10% cloudy/amber trichs) so they'll get a little bigger......not nearly as big as some of the pics I see on here. I anticipate 10-15 dried grams when harvest/dry/cure is complete. Rather dissapointing for laboring these ladies all summer. That said, can anyone suggest a strain I can try next year, that will produce more yield for me? My grow location is very rural so there are no issues with needing to be stealth. I can start them in a high natural light indoor environment to help with getting them established, before outdoor transplant. So if there is knowledge of a strain that flurishes in the New England climate, please share with me what it is, and where I may be able to buys it's seeds.
Thanks in advance


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 24, 2008)

keep the strains indica dominate and they will be fine.


----------

